# Danger of CO2 injection in power outage?



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have not set up CO2 injection yet, but am contemplating trying it. My concern is that if I am away from home and there is an extended power outage shutting out the photo periods, will the CO2 build up poison my fish. Has anyone experienced CO2 wiped out from power outage.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A pressurized CO2 system has a solenoid valve that takes power to open so CO2 can flow to the tank. In a power outage no CO2 goes to the tank, no matter how long the outage. The real problem is that the filter doesn't work, any powerheads in the tank don't work, and the heater doesn't work during a power outage. If you live where such outages can be expected to happen often you can get an emergency battery back-up power supply to keep the tank operating as it should, but I don't think many people do that.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I understand that a solenoid valve will work, but I don't want to go all the way to an automatic valved system until I try out a manual valved system or a DIY reactor first. I already have the cylinders left over from medical O2 use so it's just a simple trip to the welding shop to refill with CO2. I want to take it one step at a time before investing big on something I really need. My concern is power outage for hours, not day or multiple days as my fish will likely be dead regardless. My fish have endured 8 hours or less power outage many times without assistance, but under non-CO2 condition. With CO2 injection, the condition has changed and I wonder how much sooner my fish will succumb.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The only electric part in a pressurized CO2 system is the solenoid valve. If you don't have one, electricity availability is not a factor. Yes, if you use a pH controller with that system you do need electricity, but you would also need a solenoid valve before the pH controller would do anything.

Also, it is illegal to fill an oxygen tank with CO2 unless it has been modified appropriately, and is identified so it is clear that it contains CO2.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know that O2 and CO2 cylinder are not interchangeable. I should have known it as compressed gas is a hazardous equipment and can explode into a missile if mis handled.


----------

